# On location and in studio



## Christie Photo (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a recent project requiring both studio and location work at a water processing plant.  The first image was made with a 1740mm lens and the rest with a 100mm lens.

As always, any critique is welcomed.

Thanks!
-Pete


1)










2)









3)


----------



## ClarkKent (Oct 18, 2008)

looks good Pete!


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 20, 2008)

The photos are wonderfully shot. Amazing job!


----------

